# Ruby in the Blizzard of 2010



## AndreaS (Oct 21, 2010)

Living on the East Coast, we have been snowed in due to the blizzard... Ruby is loving it!!!!!!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

haha, cut, love the photo of her with the hat lol.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

AndreaS said:


> Living on the East Coast, we have been snowed in due to the blizzard... Ruby is loving it!!!!!!!


haha I live on the east coast too...just got in from shoveling  I really hope the puppy likes playing in the snow. I think that is one of the most adorable thing. My last dog used to spend as much time eating it as playing in it! Very cute pics!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh there having a great time... you ve had loads have nt you ... we might all thaw for spring x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh there having a great time... you ve had loads have nt you ... we might all thaw for spring x


maybe in time for next winter


----------

